# Cubans in Canada?



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey guys, wanted to ask a few questions people may be able to answer for me. I know Canada taxes the crap out of anything smoking related and prices will be unreal once I cross the border. But few friends and I were thinking of taking a trip to Canada for some snowboarding, not sure as to where now but may be western canal somewhere, close to where I am now or maybe Blue Mountain closer to Detroit (where I am from), still unsure. Just wondered what I would look to encounter if I wanted to pick up some CC when I am over the border (particularly Cohiba Maduro 5). Any help would be appreciated and taken into account, thank you!


----------



## Cdncubanlvr (Oct 10, 2015)

MichiganSRT8 said:


> Hey guys, wanted to ask a few questions people may be able to answer for me. I know Canada taxes the crap out of anything smoking related and prices will be unreal once I cross the border. But few friends and I were thinking of taking a trip to Canada for some snowboarding, not sure as to where now but may be western canal somewhere, close to where I am now or maybe Blue Mountain closer to Detroit (where I am from), still unsure. Just wondered what I would look to encounter if I wanted to pick up some CC when I am over the border (particularly Cohiba Maduro 5). Any help would be appreciated and taken into account, thank you!


You're going to pay out the ass for Cohiba's. Looking at 50 to 60 a stick for a maduro. If you want some good Cubans at a great price try correnti cigars in toronto. They roll their own using Cuban tobacco and they're quite good. Also, blue mountain is really busy and not all that great. You're better off hitting up holiday valley outside of Buffalo or possibly heading up to Boyne. I'm not trying to rain on your parade. Hope you have a nice trip and find some good cigars!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

For what it's worth, just a couple of months ago, a good friend of mine was in Montreal & Toronto. He decided to do a little hunting for Cuban Sticks. No matter where in went, he says the smaller Corona size sticks are selling in the area of $20 and up. Most of the larger sizes, especially Toros size and Churchill size are in the $40 & up range, some brands, the Cohiba Brand, are in the $60 & up range, that's per cigar. He ended up not buying any.


----------



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

If you can get close to the Indian reservations, you can buy tax-free cc's. I have a friend in Barrie, ON and that's where he goes to get his. Alternately, what you would be spending on a 50 cab on the Cohiba maduro's, you might as well board a plane to Cuba and get them, plus take in some of the local sites while you're there!


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Jeez, I knew it was gunna be bad but not that bad. Right on the part minds well get a travel reason to go to cuba, or just wait till I go to the carib in may for my honeymoon. Thanks for all the recommendations, heard the same thing about blue mountain too, been trying to get them here and just go to park city/canyons but well see. I personally want whistler or whitewater if were going to canada but we'll see. Looks like the cigars might need to hold off, wish I would have snagged more when I was down in st marteen.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr (Oct 10, 2015)

After reading jmcqueen's post I looked up cigar shops in Caledonia which is a reserve about 45 min south of me.. Couldn't find pricing but on their instagram page I found a pic of Bolivar royal coronas for 18 bucks Canadian which is unreal for Canada.. A box was 420 which is not much more than I paid in St. Maarten after the exchange rate back in December.. Might be worth looking into 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## farhaven (Jan 12, 2016)

In terms of quality and selection, Cigar Chief, just outside Kingston, ONT compares with the best LCDHs in Havana. I know that sounds crazy but trust me this is an amazing store. Prices of course are higher than in Cuba, but they have the lowest Canadian prices I've been able to find.


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

Be very careful about buying cigars on the reserves... I know a few people who have been ripped off from the reserves. One other thing to do is look on Kijiji for some CC's - a lot of people come back with boxes looking to sell them to pay off their trip. Again, be very careful as most people go and buy a box off the beach for $50, think it's the real thing, and then try to sell a box of Siglo 6's for $500 (normal price is over $1500 for a box of 25, might even be $2500 now). Learn about the tell tale signs of fake CC's here are some of the things that signal fake to me:

- All the stickers are *inside* the box
- Bands are not embossed
- Cohiba bands are poorly cut and not even
- No date stamp on the box
- Hinges and clasps look like crap
- Government hologram is not actually a hologram
- Price is too good to be true

If the seller came back from a trip in Cuba, ask them for the receipt from La Casa De Habanos or the airport. These are the only licensed places that can sell the big brands. Just ask for a lot of pictures before spending any time traveling to meet the seller


----------

